# USB Flash Drives



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Can someone tell me what these are for? Do they give you more RAM or just an extra place to store data? 
Thanks


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

They are like the floppy disks of old. Only they hold hundreds of times more information and are much more convienent. They are for moving data from one place to another. You can even get programs that will run from them so you can take your favorite browser with you when you use somebody elses computer (handy for those that go to libraries to use computers).


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Can someone tell me what these are for? Do they give you more RAM or just an extra place to store data?
> Thanks


flash drives is a more generic name for USB stoarge devices.
Some have small storage some are larger. Typically they are
small (physically) devices for storing data. They typically are not left on the computer but become a portable way to transport data between computers instead of using a floppy or writing a CDrom. You can store information, backup data and even programs on them. They become a remove extension to your hard drive. I copies of important docs, pixs, some programs I use, copies of my browers favoriates, a password database, important numbers. Lots of data that I can access from any computer with a USB port.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a 2 gig flash drive. What I just got done using it for was to download a update for my BluRay Player~! I then loaded the info on that flash drive then inserted it into the BluRay DVD Player and BINGO the player read the info and got the latest update~!


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

I like using them for work. Ill begin something at work and if I want to work on it at home I just put it onto a flash and take it home with me. Then the next work day I take it back to work with me


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

There are lots of uses for flash drive. There is an entire set of apps written to run from flash drives. http://portableapps.com/ Portable apps allow you to run WITHOUT installing on the local computer. SO take firefox or openoffice with you and use it on any PC. Its a nice way to get around "Can install" local apps on PC at librarys yet you can still run them.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok Thanks everyone.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

If you're running vista, you can also use a flash drive to speed up the performance of the operating system. The flash drive needs to be ReadyBoost compatible. 

Here's a link to a wiki page for more info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReadyBoost


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

beorning said:


> If you're running vista, you can also use a flash drive to speed up the performance of the operating system. The flash drive needs to be ReadyBoost compatible.
> 
> Here's a link to a wiki page for more info:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReadyBoost


Great ! I just so happened to of purchased a new puter last night, verdict is still out as far as Vista goes. (I'm still in buyers remorse, but the old one quit on me) :Bawling:


----------



## newman_maple (Mar 17, 2008)

I am sticking with XP for now, but the Vista machines I have used seem to run fine. Some are not pleased with it, but Windows by nature will degrade over time regardless of which operating system you use. I am sure you will be fine with it.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I have a 2 gig flash drive. What I just got done using it for was to download a update for my BluRay Player~! I then loaded the info on that flash drive then inserted it into the BluRay DVD Player and BINGO the player read the info and got the latest update~!


Not to get off topic, but, AK, how do you like your BluRay player? Have been considering purchasing one to replace my dvd player that sounds like it is an aircraft about to take off. (And the dvd player is higher quality and just purchased 2 years ago )

P.S. I do have a high def. flat pannel tv, which I think you might need to experince full features of BluRay....:shrug:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Not to get off topic, but, AK, how do you like your BluRay player? Have been considering purchasing one to replace my dvd player that sounds like it is an aircraft about to take off. (And the dvd player is higher quality and just purchased 2 years ago )
> 
> P.S. I do have a high def. flat panel tv, which I think you might need to experience full features of BluRay....:shrug:


 I really like it, and Bluray DVDs have or at least some do have lost more info on them if you want to hear more about the movie etc.
And Yes You would want to watch on a HDTV for sure. Now these Bluray players can still play all the older DVDs as well.
And you would want to hook it up with Component cables. Where 3 cables Red,Blue, Green carry the Video signal. That is the best way. UNLESS your TV has the HDMI inputs, but being 2 years old it may not have those, as HDMI gives a even better picture yet, but I have not compared the 2 so there maybe just a slight difference between them.
Now I also have a Dolby Digital Receiver so I have full 5.1 sound surround.
I am watching a Movie right now just bought The Chronicles of Narnia ( Prince Caspian) WOW is that neat in Full 1080i High Def.
My Bluray player is a Samsung, and the TV which I also just bought this summer is a LCD 40 inch. Sony. 1080p Which has 3 HDMI inputs. That BTW stands for High Definition Multi-face Input. Wow what a mouth full.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I really like it, and Bluray DVDs have or at least some do have lost more info on them if you want to hear more about the movie etc.
> And Yes You would want to watch on a HDTV for sure. Now these Bluray players can still play all the older DVDs as well.
> And you would want to hook it up with Component cables. Where 3 cables Red,Blue, Green carry the Video signal. That is the best way. UNLESS your TV has the HDMI inputs, but being 2 years old it may not have those, as HDMI gives a even better picture yet, but I have not compared the 2 so there maybe just a slight difference between them.
> Now I also have a Dolby Digital Receiver so I have full 5.1 sound surround.
> ...


The tv has HDMI inputs and a thousand other hookups for who knows what.  I've heard good things said about BluRay but hearing it from someone on HT completely sells me on it! :walk: ...now I wish I would have gotten one of the many BluRay players that were on sale Black Friday....oh well! :grit: Thanks for the input!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I carry genealogy records on mine.

My local library has micro readers that convert images to digital images. Rather than pay 10Â¢ to print off each sheet I simply save it digitally and do my printing at home. That generally gives me better copies and I can make as many as I wish for less money.

BTW, the micro readers allow image editing such as cropping, zoom, etc. 

I copied much of a 1906 or 08 atlas of my home county since it cost me nothing but time to do so. Lots of information in those old records. Names of farms and ranches was one treat I discovered as well as a photo of my ancestors that none of my older cousins had ever seen before. The atlas also confirmed the year the family home was built, 1896.

Flash drive, jump drive, memory stick---all the same thing. Many stores and companies are now using the for advertising imprints and giving them away. Works for me and can be used to keep subjects separated more easily.


----------

